# Is this nutgrass?



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

My lawn is being invaded by this weed. By searching on line, it looks like they are nutgrass. I just want to get confirmation from more experienced people and any advice on how to get rid of them will be appreciated.


----------



## pls8xx (May 2, 2009)

confirmation: yes

advice: sell and move to a new location

And if you live down south, don't over water your lawn at your new house. It almost always results in a nutgrass problem.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes.

To confirm your ID:
http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/cypes.htm

*Virginia Tech Weed Identification Guide*


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm wondering if pulling the plant or killing it with roundup repeatedly will work at all. I'm prepared to do it again and again. My question is will doing this eventually starve the nuts to death or will it just keep coming back as nothing had been done?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

deerhunter said:


> I'm wondering if pulling the plant or killing it with roundup repeatedly will work at all. I'm prepared to do it again and again. My question is will doing this eventually starve the nuts to death or will it just keep coming back as nothing had been done?


Killing it withroundup is a one time procedure, once it is dead it is dead.:whistling2:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Roundup doesn't work too well with nutsedge in my experience. Ortho has a product out now you can buy at Lowe's for about $6 for a 2 pint or so spray bottle. If you've a big area, there is stuff you can buy on Ebay. Tough to eradicate since the plant puts out runners from the "bulb" so if you pull one, another sprouts up elsewhere.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

If they come up elsewhere, I can always just kill them again. I'm wondering how many plants can one single tuber grow before its nutrient is exhausted, or how many years can it live. I figure if I just keep killing the new plants before new tubers are developed, and the old tubers keep being consumed, they will eventually vanish, or at least be under control.




bob22 said:


> Roundup doesn't work too well with nutsedge in my experience. Ortho has a product out now you can buy at Lowe's for about $6 for a 2 pint or so spray bottle. If you've a big area, there is stuff you can buy on Ebay. Tough to eradicate since the plant puts out runners from the "bulb" so if you pull one, another sprouts up elsewhere.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

deerhunter said:


> If they come up elsewhere, I can always just kill them again. I'm wondering how many plants can one single tuber grow before its nutrient is exhausted, or how many years can it live. I figure if I just keep killing the new plants before new tubers are developed, and the old tubers keep being consumed, they will eventually vanish, or at least be under control.


I have a spot near the corner of my garage that Nutsedge has taken a liking to. I just ripped out a pretty sizable patch today, we'll see what happens, but from what I gather, it'll be back.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

"I just keep killing the new plants before new tubers are developed, and the old tubers keep being consumed, they will eventually vanish, or at least be under control."
Best of luck. I thought so too a few years ago...


----------

